# Gigabyte RMA Problems. I will no longer recommend them!!!



## Super XP (Oct 15, 2008)

My issues? Just read bellow. This has been the absolute WORST experience I've ever encountered in regards to computers. I will no longer buy or recommend a Gigabyte product ever again. I will also post this experience on News Groups and Forums so that people may judge for themselves whether to ever buy into Gigabyte. 

I want my money back or I want a complete replacement with a different model number motherboard based on the SB750 chipset. Plain and Simple. I've had enough 

*----------- READ BELLOW ---------- *



> Question - 666812
> From : NAME [ E-MAIL ]
> Sent : 10/11/2008 02:15
> Question : This was my first time I've ever purchased a Gigabyte product and it will be my LAST TIME.
> ...


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 15, 2008)

WOW, you really stuck it to them. 

Hope they give you a replacement

EDIT : LOL again. Did they send you another email after that one ?


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 15, 2008)

If thats their 'support' then I will never mess with Gigabutt. Sounds like they aren't will to try to help, just replace the board with them or take it back to the place of purchase for a refund.

I dont expect Gigabutt will provide a refund, but they should offer more than another email address to rma with.


----------



## ascstinger (Oct 15, 2008)

dfi kept shipping my board back that had power problems until a vrm vaporized itself


----------



## aximbigfan (Oct 15, 2008)

This may make me a new enemy, but I declare failure on _your_ part. That is not how you talk to a CSR.

Restart with a new CSR, and talk in a polite, but firm manor. Make sure your message to them is spell checked, grammar is correct, and avoid anything that looks trashy.

Make sure you don't come off as being an arrogant prick. (NOT saying you are)

With this method, I have achieved success, for the most part.

Chris


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 15, 2008)

Deja Vu.. Same thing happened to me awile ago. I seriously _loath_ them now.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 15, 2008)

I've had 2gigabyte boards in my time, The first one worked flawlessly, The second one not the same story. I don't think ill buy from them again. Problems do happen but that's no excuse for bad support.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 15, 2008)

I've had decent and crap from Asus, DFI, Gigabyte, Abit, etc...they all have win/lose situations, but generally I've been more lucky then not....my worst experience was by and far ASUS...but look, I'm currently running on an Asus board, probably the best MB I've ever owned.

Unfortunately tho, it seems newer hardware seems to have lower standards or breaks easier than the old-school stuff...I still have an Abit AS8-V that works flawlessly, with vdroop mod, hell that thing was a beast back when...if you OC'd too far, it'd beep, and go into bios...you do that on a modern bios it's a 50/50 crapshoot that it might not post or it might reset itself....ya never know for sure. I think product quality and support could be improved across the board imo (no pun intended).

Sorry for your issues man...that really sucks. I've been there tho, and many companies follow similar lines of procedure unfortunately...


----------



## flclisgreat (Oct 15, 2008)

i have had 2 dfi mobo's(not counting rma's). will never buy another one. first one came with the corner of the mobo bent behind it...WTF.


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 15, 2008)

That's strange. I've always had very good luck with Gigabyte. I've had to RMA 2 boards to them, they promptly sent me new ones. Hmmmmm...... not good on their end


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 15, 2008)

tell them to refund your money in full and your going to go get a board THAT WORKS from one of their competitors.


----------



## Exeodus (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, I have a Gigabyte board, and I do agree, there bios updates are far and few between.
I have a E8500 E0 stepping that I can't use yet because so far they only have a beta bios available, since September no less.

I also had a Galaxy II water cooling kit take a crap on me, the pump died.  But I have been hesitant to get a rma because of the notoriously bad service.

Check out what the BBB has to say about them (this may be my last Gigabyte product)
http://www.la.bbb.org/BusinessReport.aspx?CompanyID=13136347


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> tell them to refund your money in full and your going to go get a board THAT WORKS from one of their competitors.



Lol did you read the OP, thats exactly what he was telling them


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 15, 2008)

Just tell your going to kick their asses. That always works  

Disclaimer:
TPU does not in anyway approve the kicking of anyones ass at any time.


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 15, 2008)

Hmm I have never had a problem with GB or their support.

The last experience I had with them was when I installed a CPU and a bin bent. I didnt realise of course (LGA775) and the motherboard fried. Took it back to the store I bought from, they tried to tell me it was my fault the pin bent and they couldnt do anything. I told them to at least "try" and take it to GB and see what they can do.

They did this, and GB sent me a b/new board 

On the same board I had a BIOS problem with the RAM mutli. Within 2 weeks of having the board, a new BIOS was released with the fix.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 15, 2008)

No matter who your talking to, HP, Asus, Gigabyte, or whatever, it just depends if you get an Asshole of a dude or a nice, helpfull one.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't remember which P45 Gigabyte board it was but it was very picky with RAM and would freeze no matter what you were doing (memtest96, install windows, BIOS, etc.) a few seconds after boot.  The only way to fix it was to update the BIOS but, not to the newest.  F7 are more stable than what it shipped with but it would only run stable with F6.  It's a good board once you get it working but it takes lot of messing around.  I don't think I would buy Gigabyte again after that.


I've only had to deal with MSI tech support and they are excellent.




Exeodus said:


> Check out what the BBB has to say about them (this may be my last Gigabyte product)
> http://www.la.bbb.org/BusinessReport.aspx?CompanyID=13136347


F!?! 

MSI has an F rating too though which I wholly disagree.


----------



## craigo (Oct 15, 2008)

This is why i use intel boards...you may get a few poorly executed "value added features" in a third party component... but its not difficult to see the value in intel when issues arise.


----------



## Stephen (Oct 15, 2008)

I've been planning on buying a Gigabyte motherboard when I build my first computer soon and I'm still going to buy it because of the good reviews I've found (it's the GA-M61PME S2).

Yeah it sounds like their tech support is crap but whenever I email any support I always try to make my first message as mature and polite as I can, then get down to earth.


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry but the AMD platform boards fail to deliver in the first place so I wouldnt be surprised . 

I think its the same story with every other company out there, DO YOUR RESEARCH before you purcahse any product. Their Intel boards are fine though (most of the time).

And btw I'd take a GA P45 DS3P/UD3P at most, anything higher end has a poorly designed cooling system/useless extras. Not saying that they're bad boards though. I want a GA P45 UD3P ...


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 15, 2008)

same problem whit asus board 3 time in a row.for me asus it finish but i dont says asus are crap for that.but the CSR are just a bunch of ass....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 15, 2008)

Stephen said:


> I've been planning on buying a Gigabyte motherboard when I build my first computer soon and I'm still going to buy it because of the good reviews I've found (it's the GA-M61PME S2).


I would advise against that.  It is so not worth the two weeks of memory RMA's just because Gigabyte can't author stable BIOS.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Super XP Chill out!*



Super XP said:


> My issues? Just read bellow. This has been the absolute WORST experience I've ever encountered in regards to computers. I will no longer buy or recommend a Gigabyte product ever again. I will also post this experience on News Groups and Forums so that people may judge for themselves whether to ever buy into Gigabyte.
> 
> I want my money back or I want a complete replacement with a different model number motherboard based on the SB750 chipset. Plain and Simple. I've had enough
> 
> *----------- READ BELLOW ---------- *



dude you really jumped the gun on this issue, if your having so many problems request a replacement. If you become nasty with the Customer Service they will refuse to help you, that applies anywhere, you can always call and ask to talk to the top tech there.

But first of all Try the RMA then if that doesnt help any i have plenty of boards to recommend

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1004226&postcount=4544


----------



## btarunr (Oct 15, 2008)

I've had no problems with Gigabyte staff. I've in fact had great experience in dealing with their staff at the Hyderabad service centre. I'd sent a problematic P35-DS3R. I had it back to me, serviced, in fresh packaging..along with of course...product catalogues, etc. I recommend gigabyte.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 15, 2008)

dumm , my gigabyte mobo have a problem too i want to contact them today , i hope not get same answer


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 15, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> dude you really jumped the gun on this issue, if your having so many problems request a replacement. If you become nasty with the Customer Service they will refuse to help you, that applies anywhere, you can always call and ask to talk to the top tech there.
> 
> But first of all Try the RMA then if that doesnt help any i have plenty of boards to recommend
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1004226&postcount=4544



Agreed. Stop getting so frustrated. Gigabyte HAVE already offered you in one of their responses to replace the board. In the first place anyway, why didnt you RMA? Why did you leave it for FIVE months and just complain about BIOS updates when you could have had a perfectly working board after RMAing?

EDIT:



> "Answer - 667853
> Answer : Please note that bios is not something which you can release it a day or two, it will takes weeks or months to complete the test before being able to release it. We can assist
> in warranty service, but any replacement for an different model cannot be done. Please contact our service department to provide you with more details and assistant regarding your request. You can email them at ( services@gigabyte-usa.com ) "



I don't have much sympathy for you because your slandering gigabyte for your own fault. A bios fix will NOT rectify a Dead on arrival motherboard. Good luck on a successful RMA after you've posted whats technically libel, most people went tl;dr and now have a distorted perception of them.

WHAT RMA issues are you talking about? 



> Answer - 666812
> Answer : Examine all your components and attempt to test with just the bare minimal installed
> - cpu along with heatsinkfan
> - single stick of memory
> ...



They're assisting you and now you slam them. Its not Gigabyte's fault that you can't RMA, its the Vendors. A lot of vendors are known to not process RMAs until the manufacturer gets them to. Read newegg reviews, its NOT a by design issue. So you're switching back to ASUS. Yes I'm sure that their BIOS updates will rectify a motherboard with a physical defect. 


*Some TPU members seriously need to read the whole thing before making a conclusion :shadedshu*


----------



## raptori (Oct 15, 2008)

Good job GIGABYTE!!! ..... we're hearing a lot of issues against you I think you're going to be best of the worst ...... by the way they do make nice packages with nice colors


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 15, 2008)

raptori said:


> Good job GIGABYTE!!! ..... we're hearing a lot of issues against you I think you're going to be best of the worst ...... by the way they do make nice packages with nice colors



Absent minded post much? He didn't RMA and hes complaining about not being able to,  when he is able to, and moreover is complaining over the BIOS updates not being able to repair his board (since when were they able to do that?).

Not Gigabyte's fault. The Consumer.


----------



## Binge (Oct 15, 2008)

*Agrees with TK*  Gig has never done me wrong on an RMA, and I have two high end gig boards.


----------



## membreya (Oct 15, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> So you're switching back to ASUS. Yes I'm sure that their BIOS updates will rectify a motherboard with a physical defect.



Gotta agree there mate, yes Asus can make some good mobos but the last one I had was an Asus P5B Deluxe WiFi ...ended up selling it on the cheap as DTS connect would freeze the computer when outputting via optical.

They even admitted that it was a known fault with the board that many users exerienced ....but left me out in the cold and just suggested I try "new drivers" constantly and refused to replace it or accept an RMA.


----------



## Yin (Oct 15, 2008)

Super XP said:


> I repair and build computers as a hobby and have "considerable experience" in this field. I only ask one thing, and that is to take this piece of junk I've purchased for an $expensive$ premium and replace it with a completely "NEW" sealed in a BOX SB750 based AM2+ motherboard with at least Crossfire X (GA-MA790GP-DS4H).



I also repair and build computers as a hobby but that doesn't mean I know everything. 



Super XP said:


> I already tried everything you suggested along with many more techniques. Like I've mentioned in my previous question, I am extremely fluent in computer technology. This particular motherboard is defective by design IMO. A bios update may resolve the issues I'm experiencing, but Gigabyte has an "Extremely" bad habit with taking ages to release bios updates for there products. It's bad enough you guys released a bios update which made my system even worst.



Fair enough you have tried everything they suggested along with other things, but that doesn't give you the right to say the motherboard is defective by design...... if its a defected motherboard and they offer you another one to correct it. TRY IT. don't blame design based on ONE board.





Super XP said:


> Answer : Please note that bios is not something which you can release it a day or two, it will takes weeks or months to complete the test before being able to release it. We can assist
> in warranty service, but any replacement for an different model cannot be done. Please contact our service department to provide you with more details and assistant regarding your request. You can email them at ( services@gigabyte-usa.com )




I think this is a sensible reply. The person is trying to help but they have policies they have to follow. Its there for a reason.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 15, 2008)

aximbigfan said:


> This may make me a new enemy, but I declare failure on _your_ part. That is not how you talk to a CSR.
> 
> Restart with a new CSR, and talk in a polite, but firm manor. Make sure your message to them is spell checked, grammar is correct, and avoid anything that looks trashy.
> 
> ...


*Maybe I should have posted everything. I've already sent an extremely polite e-mail to Gigabyte tech support and all they’ve done is absolutely nothing. So my original post was part 3 of a 3 e-mail session which I did not post. Just this last post I was extremely frustrated so I posted it.*

I shouldn't have to RMA and I shouldn't have to wait more than 5 months for serivce. This is intolerable.

I did my do diligence, they’ve failed to accurately respond with a solution. I also gave Gigabyte 5 months to resolve any issues relating to this motherboard. So they responded with a 2 month old bios update released in December 2008 which basically makes my system even worst. 

This is why I posted this info so that people can draw there own conclusions. For me I already know the outcome, Gigabyte NO MORE!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2008)

well if possible, get the RMA request, your gonna have to pester them, and TBH no MB company should give you problems if you dont tell them everything, you told them everything.

I suggest the RMA, and then sell the board so there is not 1 that is bunk in the market.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 15, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> well if possible, get the RMA request, your gonna have to pester them, and TBH no MB company should give you problems if you dont tell them everything, you told them everything.
> 
> I suggest the RMA, and then sell the board so there is not 1 that is bunk in the market.


I will request an RMA, it’s just a hassle to take everything apart. My concern is I will run into the same problem which in turn will result in a waist of my time RMA's the thing. 

But I will do it and see the outcome. Thanks.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 15, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Agreed. Stop getting so frustrated. Gigabyte HAVE already offered you in one of their responses to replace the board. In the first place anyway, why didnt you RMA? Why did you leave it for FIVE months and just complain about BIOS updates when you could have had a perfectly working board after RMAing?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


I've had this motherboard for 5 months. It's not a Dead on Arrival. It's consistently unreliable. And back then in my first response to Gigabyte, they’ve said to me they were working on a bios update that should resolve many issues because they’ve gotten many complaints and feedback. Well, once they did release this so called newer bios it completely screwed everything up not to mention they were 5 months late in releasing it anyway.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Super XP said:


> I will request an RMA, it’s just a hassle to take everything apart. My concern is I will run into the same problem which in turn will result in a waist of my time RMA's the thing.
> 
> But I will do it and see the outcome. Thanks.




Well here are other board options

790GX

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1...21&modelmenu=1
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/...n.php?S_ID=376
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/...n.php?S_ID=377
http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_prod...P DK&SITE=US
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pro...ID=123&LanID=0
http://www.foxconnchannel.com/produc...D=en-us0000402
http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/motherbo...ame=HA07-Ultra
http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/motherbo...0&proname=HA07
http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?f...1&prod_no=1552

790FX Rev 2

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1...03&modelmenu=1
http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_prod...P DK&SITE=US
http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_prod...P DK&SITE=US
http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/motherbo...ame=HA04-Ultra


----------



## Homeless (Oct 15, 2008)

Can't say I've personally had any bad experiences with gigabyte


----------



## btarunr (Oct 15, 2008)

Super XP said:


> I've had this motherboard for 5 months. It's not a Dead on Arrival. It's consistently unreliable. And back then in my first response to Gigabyte, they’ve said to me they were working on a bios update that should resolve many issues because they’ve gotten many complaints and feedback. Well, once they did release this so called newer bios it completely screwed everything up not to mention they were 5 months late in releasing it anyway.



All it takes is one week, for you to find out if the board is "consistently unreliable". You could of filed RMA then.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 15, 2008)

Super XP said:


> I've had this motherboard for 5 months. It's not a Dead on Arrival. It's consistently unreliable. And back then in my first response to Gigabyte, they’ve said to me they were working on a bios update that should resolve many issues because they’ve gotten many complaints and feedback. Well, once they did release this so called newer bios it completely screwed everything up not to mention they were 5 months late in releasing it anyway.


Well, if it has that many problems, chances are it's defective. I haven't heard many other people complaining to the extent that you are. I say it's a defective board.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 15, 2008)

aximbigfan said:


> This may make me a new enemy, but I declare failure on _your_ part. That is not how you talk to a CSR.
> 
> Restart with a new CSR, and talk in a polite, but firm manor. Make sure your message to them is spell checked, grammar is correct, and avoid anything that looks trashy.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more. If you want someones help, don't be a dick to work with. If being friendly and understanding doesn't help, you can always become a dick afterward. But not until they actually deserve it.


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 15, 2008)

Super XP said:


> I've had this motherboard for 5 months. It's not a Dead on Arrival. It's consistently unreliable. And back then in my first response to Gigabyte, they’ve said to me they were working on a bios update that should resolve many issues because they’ve gotten many complaints and feedback. Well, once they did release this so called newer bios it completely screwed everything up not to mention they were 5 months late in releasing it anyway.



The motherboard failing to perform normally means that its DEFECTIVE. I do not understand your logic. Just RMA the board, NOBODY else has the same issue as you. 

Gigabyte *cannot do anything on a software level to fix a hardware defect. What you are asking literally is for gigabyte to use 0s and 1s to repair something like a piece of broken silicon-it DOESNT WORK*. 

Is that clear? Stop complaining about Gigabyte's "poor customer service" when they've taken the appropriate steps, yet you've just completely slammed, slandered and insulted them inappropriately. If their customer is so poor, then why did they ask you to diagnose the problem? 

Did you even follow their steps? No you didnt. You kept asking for a BIOS update. You got a BIOS update, now your board is still defective, and you STILL insist that a BIOS update will work. Please use more logic. 

Heard of the three strikes and you're out? Well you've done that. On a legal level you are still entitled to RMA, thus just go ahead with it. We don't want to hear more mindless whining, we want to hear a happy enthusiast who has just got a perfectly working board back from an RMA. Simply, take that board out of the system, and RMA, if you say something like "oh its a bother" then don't bother on continuing your mindless and baseless crusade on Gigabyte. Just to warn you continuing to libel about such a MINOR matter on other sites and here may land you in court as they recognise that some people are rather ignorant and will just read the title of the thread and immediately change their opinions -COUGH COUGH- (I do not support elitism).


----------



## Super XP (Oct 16, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> The motherboard failing to perform normally means that its DEFECTIVE. I do not understand your logic. Just RMA the board, NOBODY else has the same issue as you.
> 
> Gigabyte *cannot do anything on a software level to fix a hardware defect. What you are asking literally is for gigabyte to use 0s and 1s to repair something like a piece of broken silicon-it DOESNT WORK*.
> 
> ...


I either want a credit or a refund. 
This motherboard never worked right in the fist place. But in the first weeks having this motherboard I was told by the retailer and by Gigabyte tech support they are working on a solution just like they would with any new product just to avoid an RMA. 

The point is not to just RMA because I will just have the same problem with the same make and model board. But this is info I did not include in the original post.
Also me complaining about Gigabyte will never hold in court, we have something called Freedom of Speech. And people have a right to form there own opinions in this matter.

*Sale of Goods Legislation*
*If a product is not fit for the purpose for which it was sold, you're entitled to a full refund.*


----------



## Wile E (Oct 16, 2008)

Super XP said:


> *Sale of Goods Legislation*
> *If a product is not fit for the purpose for which it was sold, you're entitled to a full refund.*



Except that they reserve the right to test the board themselves to see if it's defective. if it's defective, they replace it, and thus, you get "a product that is perfectly fit for the purpose for which it was sold."

Quit bitching and RMA the damn board already. None of us want to hear about it until that happens. If they send another board, and it still does the same thing, THEN you can bitch.


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 16, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Except that they reserve the right to test the board themselves to see if it's defective. if it's defective, they replace it, and thus, you get "a product that is perfectly fit for the purpose for which it was sold."
> 
> Quit bitching and RMA the damn board already. None of us want to hear about it until that happens. If they send another board, and it still does the same thing, * and Gigabyte still dont want to refund, * THEN you can bitch.







Totally agree.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Super XP said:


> I either want a credit or a refund.
> This motherboard never worked right in the fist place. But in the first weeks having this motherboard I was told by the retailer and by Gigabyte tech support they are working on a solution just like they would with any new product just to avoid an RMA.
> 
> The point is not to just RMA because I will just have the same problem with the same make and model board. But this is info I did not include in the original post.
> ...



one mistake you made, you believed the Place that sold you the board, never trust them on that stuff as all they are there to do is sell the stuff and make money, just ask for a refund and get a new board, also another point being, to me a board that hasn't worked at all since you first powered it up is like a DOA, I had a video card for 3 days only and then i started having POST Problems, i put a known working card in and post problems stopped so i requested RMA and i got a New Board and no problems since.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 17, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Except that they reserve the right to test the board themselves to see if it's defective. if it's defective, they replace it, and thus, you get "a product that is perfectly fit for the purpose for which it was sold."
> 
> *Quit bitching and RMA the damn board already.* None of us want to hear about it until that happens. If they send another board, and it still does the same thing, THEN you can bitch.


I am going to 
I am in talks with the place of purchase first, they may give me a store credit. Like I said before I am not the only person having problems with this motherboard.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 17, 2008)

Super XP said:


> I am not the only person having problems with this motherboard.



Nobody is unique. But I should say, GA-790FX-DS5 is one of the better 790FX boards.


----------



## mullered07 (Oct 17, 2008)

completely agree with TK here, he should send the board back to where he bought it if he wants his money, like gigabyte are just going to get their cheque book out and say here you go 

take the replacment or rma, whats so difficult


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Nobody is unique. But I should say, GA-790FX-DS5 is one of the better 790FX boards.



compared to what exactly, may i ask, probably the only feature i cant stand is dual bios, as i use mod bios code primarily, and if the 1 chip goes possible the other will too, and you cant change them.


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 17, 2008)

Super XP said:


> I either want a credit or a refund.
> This motherboard never worked right in the fist place. But in the first weeks having this motherboard I was told by the retailer and by Gigabyte tech support they are working on a solution just like they would with any new product just to avoid an RMA.
> 
> The point is not to just RMA because I will just have the same problem with the same make and model board. But this is info I did not include in the original post.
> ...



You really need to dispose of that "I am always right" nature of yours, because its causing some friction here. RMAing will give you a board that *DOES NOT HAVE THESE ISSUES*. As simple as that. Even if you go into court and argue, you'd lose 100%, even with freedom of speech. Why not RMA the board then sell it? Does that spongy, blood filled thing in your skull work?

The refund is NOT up to Gigabyte, but up to the *vendor*. Theres always a 14 Day refund policy for a reason 

"*Sale of Goods Legislation*
*If a product is not fit for the purpose for which it was sold, you're entitled to a full refund.*"

Sorry but its a motherboard, it DOES fufil its role. However its faulty. JUST RMA IT!!!


----------



## Super XP (Oct 18, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> You really need to dispose of that "I am always right" nature of yours, because its causing some friction here. RMAing will give you a board that *DOES NOT HAVE THESE ISSUES*. As simple as that. Even if you go into court and argue, you'd lose 100%, even with freedom of speech. Why not RMA the board then sell it? Does that spongy, blood filled thing in your skull work?
> 
> The refund is NOT up to Gigabyte, but up to the *vendor*. Theres always a 14 Day refund policy for a reason
> 
> ...


The story goes beyond that I've written. But I've taken your advice, I know I am not always right.
The vender had a 30 day refund. And I did have problems with the board within that time frame, the problem is the Vender's tech support tried to help me and gigabyte convinced me that it was not a defective board and that it only needed a bios update which at that time they did not have. 

This has been several months ago. I can always dig into my e-mails and find the conversations I had with both Gigabyte and the Vender to make a much stronger case in getting a complete refund/credit.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 18, 2008)

Like I said, 1 week is all it takes to spot a bad board and decide to return it.


----------



## allen337 (Oct 18, 2008)

I just got a motherboard back from gigabyte RMA, I complained to tech,sent me to RMA I bitched they asked for credit card # shipped me new mobo,then I pulled the old defective (unstable) 1 out and shipped it back. This was my second RMA on same motherboard is the only reason for my bitching-Bios was getting corrupt.I have to say they did me right.ALLEN


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't see what all the fuss is about. 

If your motherboard is faulty/defective/not whatcha wanted, then you should of taken it back to the vendor, and asked for refund. If something isn't right the first week you've used it, then don't hold off for something to be fixed, or updated, because then you're gonna be shit outta luck. I haven't ever dealt with Gigabyte, and like others have said, it depends on the guy working there. He can be an asshole, or a total nice guy. I've never dealt with any of the assholes from other companies. Such as XFX. If you want a motherboard that has good customer service, then you should go with those guys, because they're ALWAYS working on improving their products.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2008)

so did you get the RMA request or not, your beating around the bush it seems.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 12, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> so did you get the RMA request or not, your beating around the bush it seems.


That is old news, I already sent the motherboard back via RMA, I am just waiting upon Gigabyte now.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 12, 2008)

You got a response? Lucky..


----------



## Super XP (Nov 12, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Like I said, 1 week is all it takes to spot a bad board and decide to return it.


It didn't act up in a week’s time, more like in a 1 to 1.5 months time. The only problem I really had was it wouldn't recognize my 9850BE CPU along with the bios being very unstable. 

So I was forced to buy another AM2 CPU (AMD Athlon 64 3800 AM2), just to update the bios so that it would read my 9850BE. The problem with this was for some stupid reason the bios even at optimized default settings would not set my CPU & RAM speed correctly. Not to mention other unstable problems. Reminder, this all happened about 1 to 1 ½ months after the purchase of this mobo.

The worst part was this board had a bad habit in booting off the back-up bios which once again would not recognize my 9850BE. And even worse than that was Gigabyte disabled the ability for us to update the back-up bios so that I wouldn't have to constantly remove my 9850BE, put my other AM2 CPU into the socket just so that I can boot up and once again update the darn bios so that it would read the darn 9850BE CPU.

Gigabyte tech support assured me that newer upcoming BIOS should resolve the problems I was facing because I was not the only person to complain about this.

And now it’s been more than 5 months with absolutely no BIOS UPDATE which I was promised would fix the so called bios problem and the irritating Blue-Screen of Deaths & constant freeze up’s and restarts etc.....

I’ve put my faith in Gigabyte and this is how they repay me. Anyway RMA’s the board, now I am just waiting. They may send me a newer 790GX SB750 board due to the irritating problems I’ve had for 5 months time.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> You got a response? Lucky..


What do you mean if I got a response? They've sent me an RMA # minutes after requesting one. They are fully aware of the Crap been through with this nightmare of a mobo.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 12, 2008)

Buy a differant board and sell the new rma return board.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 12, 2008)

tigger said:


> Buy a differant board and sell the new rma return board.


Yes that is what I might do when I get the RMA back, unless Gigabyte gives me a newer revised model.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Listen most motherboards are covered by a 3 year warranty, so you can RMA within that time limit.


Super XP said:


> It didn't act up in a week’s time, more like in a 1 to 1.5 months time. The only problem I really had was it wouldn't recognize my 9850BE CPU along with the bios being very unstable.
> 
> So I was forced to buy another AM2 CPU (AMD Athlon 64 3800 AM2), just to update the bios so that it would read my 9850BE. The problem with this was for some stupid reason the bios even at optimized default settings would not set my CPU & RAM speed correctly. Not to mention other unstable problems. Reminder, this all happened about 1 to 1 ½ months after the purchase of this mobo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Super XP (Nov 12, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Listen most motherboards are covered by a 3 year warranty, so you can RMA within that time limit.


Well that's the problem, it costs me $32 to send the board back to Gigabyte. It better be working 100% correct. The last thing I want to do is keep spending $32 on shipping. Before you know it, I could have used all that shipping money on a new Asus board or something.


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thats why i sell my stuff instead of rma.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 12, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't remember which P45 Gigabyte board it was but it was very picky with RAM and would freeze no matter what you were doing (memtest96, install windows, BIOS, etc.) a few seconds after boot.  The only way to fix it was to update the BIOS but, not to the newest.  F7 are more stable than what it shipped with but it would only run stable with F6.  It's a good board once you get it working but it takes lot of messing around.  I don't think I would buy Gigabyte again after that.
> 
> 
> I've only had to deal with MSI tech support and they are excellent.
> ...



I would give MSI a F on customer support, they sourthbridge fan on my board died three times, they spent more on shipping than on a better cooler. It requires you to remove the board to replace the cooler, and shipping the board back would have taken three weeks.


I ended up paying $24 for a twin heatpipe cooler and a 60mm fan that fixed the problem.


----------



## DJUK428 (Jan 14, 2011)

Well "Super XP". Even though this post is 3yrs old, I get the impression from it if you write this rubbish to a big firm and expect to be treated fairly you are sadly dreaming. Try to be polite no matter how bad it is or you will get no-where. You also contridict yourself many times in your post....confusing! 

// I only ask one thing, and that is to take this piece of junk I've purchased for an $expensive$ premium and replace it with a completely "NEW" sealed in a BOX SB750 based AM2+ motherboard with at least Crossfire X (GA-MA790GP-DS4H). // Then you say..... // I don't want it replaced //

So do you or don't you??

// I repair and build computers as a hobby and have "considerable experience" in this field //

Ha Ha! but can't do a BIOS update succesfully?? not that much of a hobby then. You also mention a BIOS update made your system worse........errr! ever thought maybe "I did not do that bit right?"

Good luck with ASUS, worse manufacturer going, tried them once found out they sent my item to India, waited 6 weeks recieved back the wrong one. Took 10 months to sort it out so if you think 5 months is bad, I think I will give Gigabyte a go in the future!! By the way I don't use Gigabyte now at the moment but AS Rock when I do, mainly due to prices. But when I did use them in 2006, I found them to be very polite, very professional and had good e mail contact all along the way and my questions were anwsered fully. No longer interested in PC's so much now so doubt if I will use them in the near future at the moment. But a word of warning, unless you got concrete proof about how bad a item is and threaten to go to magazines/newspapers, make sure you got a solid case otherwise you could end up in court yourself especially if they can prove you wrong especially as you say do this "as a hobby"   Oh and next time you complain..........be forceful but be polite!


----------



## poohbear (Jan 14, 2011)

EDIT: whoa, this post is 3 years old!!!!  maybe the Taiwanese companies customer service has improved since then?  I know Gigabyte does release bios updates more frequently as necessary, and they have up to 3 revisions for each model to correct issues, so they're on the ball quite a bit. Why was this thread resurrected even?

i have'nt heard any good things about any of the Taiwanese mobo makers customer service (Gigabyte, Asus, MSI etc).  They're all clueless in this department.  American/European companies place alot more importance on customer service, but in China its next to non existent.  U gotta just deal w/ that im afraid.  Personally i NEVER buy an expensive mobo for that reason, i know if it dies im left up $hits creek. Also, ur attitude in your email was too emotional and deragotory, just keep it simple and straight to the point without ranting and raving.  I dont think they take that stuff seriously.

with that said, i only buy Gigabyte cause their mobos are very reliable for me, i've never had a bad experience w/ them and i've owned several.  I think Asus is overpriced, and MSI cuts too many corners. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## horik (Jan 14, 2011)

i just hope my gigabyte mb wont give me problems...


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 14, 2011)

why seriously why would you ressurect a 3 year old thread? make a new one!

in b4 the lock.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 14, 2011)

Kursah said:


> I've had decent and crap from Asus, DFI, Gigabyte, Abit, etc...they all have win/lose situations, but generally I've been more lucky then not....my worst experience was by and far ASUS...but look, I'm currently running on an Asus board, probably the best MB I've ever owned.
> 
> Unfortunately tho, it seems newer hardware seems to have lower standards or breaks easier than the old-school stuff...I still have an Abit AS8-V that works flawlessly, with vdroop mod, hell that thing was a beast back when...if you OC'd too far, it'd beep, and go into bios...you do that on a modern bios it's a 50/50 crapshoot that it might not post or it might reset itself....ya never know for sure. I think product quality and support could be improved across the board imo (no pun intended).
> 
> Sorry for your issues man...that really sucks. I've been there tho, and many companies follow similar lines of procedure unfortunately...



After you own a 100+ boards, you know this is true. Every manufacturer has it's problems. I don't slam a company for one experience, but for a trend of multiple bad experiences.



tkpenalty said:


> Agreed. Stop getting so frustrated. Gigabyte HAVE already offered you in one of their responses to replace the board. In the first place anyway, why didnt you RMA? Why did you leave it for FIVE months and just complain about BIOS updates when you could have had a perfectly working board after RMAing?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Gigabyte's handling of the RMA is classic of most, if not all manufacturers. Maybe they were not as compensatory as you'd like, but that's better than giving you BS. Asus and DFI have always been really friendly and good about quick RMA turnarounds, but in the case of both companies, I've received boards back that have the exact problem I sent them in with. 



yogurt_21 said:


> why seriously why would you ressurect a 3 year old thread? make a new one!
> 
> in b4 the lock.



Yeah, but I'm gonna leave it open for now. It's a good topic.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 23, 2011)

personally i guess its not just gigabyte problem, many brands have it too, i dont say they have err on quality check, sometimes even big company cant make sure 1000% their product will run well like after 10 months
One example you bought nice board and you promote to your friend, after your friend buy it, its dead just after several weeks, in this case you cant point the board is horrible, coz you run the same board and your board is fine
If its on warranty period you rma that and you got replacement of that, thats the company resposibility of their product, however i believe big company wont risk their reputation by producing such a crap board


----------



## AsRock (Jan 23, 2011)

WOW,  it's sad to see what was wrong with that mobo when they released it  sheesh.  Maybe they have a newer version of it by now ?.

Sounds like one messed up mobo i might start checking for bios's before buying hehe.

I would still get a replacement of them

This is why i love Newegg and they will even pay the shipping fee's,  if it don't work 100% then it goes with in 30 days..


----------

